# Home made composting toilet



## campervanannie (May 9, 2022)

Mini Separating Toilet by Kayley Miles


Kayley says…
“This might help someone knock up a tiny and relatively cheap toilet. We have one in the boat already, this is for an equally tiny campervan, and will mostly be used for short weekend trips.

I couldn't find one this small and portable on the market. This setup was less than the cost of a separator.

I got the 15.5L toilet bucket for £13 on ebay but it appears to have sold out now. The same bucket is available on amazon.

The 13cm funnel is also from amazon. I've added a screenshot of the exact one.

Both the 1L bottles and 2.5L plastic tub are from H&O plastics https://buybuckets.co.uk/product/1l-light-weight-jerry-cans-with-cap/









						2.5L White Rectangle Plastic Buckets With Lid - H&O Plastics
					

2.5 Litre white rectangle plastic bucket comes with plastic lid and handle. Suitable for storage and transportation of food products and chemicals. Buy direct from the UK manufacturer for the cheapest possible prices.




					buybuckets.co.uk
				




The bottles and bucket fit perfectly. To secure the funnel and stop it wobbling about I found a cap that would fit the bottle (from a vitamin bottle in this instance) and drilled a hole to match the funnel.

The toilet roll/ sawdust holder was a bucket I initially planned to use for solids, but was too big. At least I found a use for it!”

*Vickys note: the small rectangular bucket is relatively expensive when you factor in postage and I can’t find them anywhere else at the moment, the 1litre liquid bottles are easy to find on eBay. The containers really are quite small.


----------



## caledonia (May 9, 2022)




----------



## wildebus (May 9, 2022)

FWIW & IMO, one of the nicer things about having a Motorhome is a 'proper' toilet rather than a bucket.


----------



## mark61 (May 9, 2022)

Funny enough was searching composting loo's the other day, cause I'm gonna give one ago.
Among the search results was a link to Etsy, interesting, I thought, I'll have a look.
The one for £50.13 looks interesting, but not too keen on taking it to dumping point.


----------



## mistericeman (May 9, 2022)

If it wasn't for the awkwardness of a fitted shower tray/Thetford chemical toilet... 

I would have gone down the 'Dry toilet' (most folks don't compost their toilet waste as the UK just doesn't have the facilities/infrastructure for folks to be able to 'compost') 
And a bag it and bin it system a long time ago.... 
Small amounts of solid waste/dry cover pelleted wood cat litter 
double bagged in bio bags in dog waste bins/urine container emptied discretely  is a lot easier to deal with IMHO than the frankly nasty average chemical toilet. 

And a lot are far nicer to use (especially for solids) than the equivalent porta potty.


----------



## campervanannie (May 9, 2022)

wildebus said:


> FWIW & IMO, one of the nicer things about having a Motorhome is a 'proper' toilet rather than a bucket.


I did not post this for people with motorhomes but we do have members out there who have small vans no onboard facilities I just thought it would be useful to them, I swear this forum is getting more like Facebook every day.


----------



## mistericeman (May 9, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> I did not post this for people with motorhomes but we do have members out there who have small vans no onboard facilities I just thought it would be useful to them, I swear this forum is getting more like Facebook every day.


I really really don't get the 'proper toilet' type comments that are regularly made when the subject of compost/dry toilets crops up....
I don't know of many standard motorhomes that have a 'Proper toilet'... Big lump of porcelain and a full on cistern flush...
Most are lumps of badly designed plastic with a pathetic pump flush that need the accuracy of gulf war keyhole bomb aiming to not need awkward cleaning....

Very often the negative comments are made by folks that haven't been within a hundred miles of using a well designed dry/composting system....

A dry toilet system/bag and bin can actually be a great thing especially IF you are spending amounts of time off grid...
Certainly easier than sneaking into public toilets with a shopping bag trolley to surreptitiously empty a full cassette.


----------



## Bigshug (May 9, 2022)

At my age, with my shaky hands, I think I would need a bigger funnel!


----------



## mark61 (May 9, 2022)

Have meet a fair few people who have gone the dry route, all prefer it to conventional MH loo's. These are in proper MH's.
Have had the pleasure of using in a couple of different vans, perfectly fine.

The separate,  bag and bin makes good sense to me.


----------



## mistericeman (May 9, 2022)

There's a whole range of 'dry toilets' out there from expensive commercial units to cheaper DIY options.... 
All very civilised IMHO and far better in lots of ways than your average nasty motorhome standard one.


----------



## Herbenny (May 9, 2022)

What a clever idea and so simple …
I agree I would much rather go down the more natural route and if money and space was no object would have a more eco friendly system instead of the chemical nasty one we have now.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 9, 2022)

I posted ages ago about these guys, but lost in the depths of time, so here they are again ...

*Strumpet and Trollop - Unique Compost Toilets*

*(Gallery)*

Reckon their business might have grown a bit more latterly?


----------



## Herbenny (May 9, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I posted ages ago about these guys, but lost in the depths of time, so here they are again ...
> 
> *Strumpet and Trollop - Unique Compost Toilets*
> 
> ...




I would buy one just for the name alone


----------



## mistericeman (May 9, 2022)

Herbenny said:


> I would buy one just for the name alone


S&T started off as Kildwick (who are I think still going in their own element) 

BUT S&T seem to have one of THE widest ranges of product from Basic DIY to fully finished all singing/dancing options.... 

Personally I'd be going for something basic for a motorhome bag and bin process (pointless having stirrers/complicated extract etc as you wouldn't be concerned about the composting process etc) 

A nice big hole for those of us that don't have the best aim 
And a decent sized urine bottle that's easy to carry/empty 
Privacy flap/cover 
And a nice bag of wood shavings/sawdust/pelleted wooden cat litter and jobbies a good 'un ;-)


----------



## trevskoda (May 9, 2022)

Herbenny said:


> What a clever idea and so simple …
> I agree I would much rather go down the more natural route and if money and space was no object would have a more eco friendly system instead of the chemical nasty one we have now.


What chems, you should use bio wash tabs, iv done this from day one and it works 100%, no lumps or stink, just light brown water to poor down the garage loo when I get home, which will also last for weeks before doing so.


----------



## trevskoda (May 9, 2022)

You could always do it in a doggy bag and leave it in the dog bins LOL.


----------



## Derekoak (May 9, 2022)

We have pee pots in our microcamper, a clicklock tub for her and a nalgene cantene for him. My denture steriliser has a 2nd use keeping the pee pots sweet. We are nearly always wild camping in the moors mountains and forests. We have an ice axe to dig a hole 6 " deep, off paths away from watercourses, for number 2s.
   For the odd occasion where we must be urban for a night we have another clicklock tub, a bit bigger for an emergency number 2. It has a bed of soil and a bag of sand, sawdust would be an alternative, to cover the business before the lid goes back on. Next night which would be in forest we dig a bigger hole empty the poo tub, when digging our normal hole, wash, refill with soil and store away again.
The last paragraph is theoretical as in 2 years of the system there has been no urban/ emergencies.
If we are in frozen ground,/deep snow where getting to soil is difficult, we fall back on compostable bags. We have only experienced this cold problem tent camping.
  I find that system cleaner, less smelly, less room taken up  and no nasty chemicals (or suspiciously not really) compostable plastic bags.
  It does of course depend on wilderness and would need adjustment for other overnights. The first post looks good for places where dog poo bins outnumber wild forests. Although even then separate pee pots seem easier I suppose depending on sphincter control and squatability, if that's a word.


----------



## wildebus (May 9, 2022)

The clue to my reply (posted below) is "IMO" - In My Opinion, that means.   So if other disagree, not a problem and that's ITO  (In Their Opinion).

That's the idea of Forums .... sharing information and OPINIONS.



wildebus said:


> FWIW & IMO, one of the nicer things about having a Motorhome is a 'proper' toilet rather than a bucket.


----------



## yorkslass (May 9, 2022)

Ages since we've had a toilet thread. 
Definitely something to think about....very impressed with the one Debs  fitted in her van.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 9, 2022)

Thanks for the info Annie, it is something to go on


----------



## trevskoda (May 9, 2022)

That's the idea of Forums .... sharing information and OPINIONS.
[/QUOTE] And pictures of full operation may help, LOL.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 9, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> And pictures of full operation may help, LOL.


----------



## ricc (May 9, 2022)

if "proper" toilets were only being invented now theyed be laughed at.   we in western society take a small quantity of a waste product , thats actually an organic fertiliser, and add gallons of expensive purified drinking water creating gallons of pollutant that has to be transported and treated and ends up all too often polluting river and seashore.


----------



## mistericeman (May 9, 2022)

ricc said:


> if "proper" toilets were only being invented now theyed be laughed at.   we in western society take a small quantity of a waste product , thats actually an organic fertiliser, and add gallons of expensive purified drinking water creating gallons of pollutant that has to be transported and treated and ends up all too often polluting river and seashore.


Actually put far far better than I could've managed....


----------



## trevskoda (May 9, 2022)

ricc said:


> if "proper" toilets were only being invented now theyed be laughed at.   we in western society take a small quantity of a waste product , thats actually an organic fertiliser, and add gallons of expensive purified drinking water creating gallons of pollutant that has to be transported and treated and ends up all too often polluting river and seashore.


I remember a we country pub here where there was only a half pipe in cement going out to a burn/small river, there was no contraption for n 2 loo so cycle clips were the order of the day to you got home or found a qt spot to drop and run.


----------



## mistericeman (May 9, 2022)

Think I'm going to be getting the tape measure out.... 

Buggeration is the moulded shower tray that's partially integral to the loo.... 

BUT if measurements work out ill be plumping for one of these... 



			simploo – composting toilets
		


Not cheapest option BUT looks like it would fit our needs and looks very easy to keep clean etc.


----------



## trevskoda (May 9, 2022)

Well thats something to go on.


----------



## mistericeman (May 9, 2022)

wildebus said:


> The clue to my reply (posted below) is "IMO" - In My Opinion, that means.   So if other disagree, not a problem and that's ITO  (In Their Opinion).
> 
> That's the idea of Forums .... sharing information and OPINIONS.


IF that's aimed at my comment.... Which I'm pretty sure it IS.... 
I'd fight tooth and nail to defend people's 'opinions' etc.... 

I was merely puzzled at the 'Proper toilet' comment... 
Referring to the usual motorhome device fitted.... 
Unless you have a 'Proper' porcelain edifice with a cistern flush and direct connection to a victorian sewer system. 

I personally love the idea of not using expensively (both monetary wise as well as ecological wise) treated water to wash away a waste product that is actually easily dealable with by much less intensive means.... 

IMO obviously.


----------



## wildebus (May 9, 2022)

Quite a few people seemed to take exception to my comment about having a "proper" toilet.

What I consider being a "proper" toilet is nothing to do with how the waste is disposed of once deposited, it would be a toilet where you don't have to literally stir your **** after going but have a flush.  E.G. a "WC" or Water Closet.  THAT is what I would consider a "proper" toilet.
Thankfully times have moved on from the "bucket & chuck it" method of camping ablutions.
Personally speaking I don't actually have much issue with the occasional toilet cassette emptying  (although the Automatic system I used one last year at a site was quite handy), so connecting to a Victorian sewer system is an irrelevance.


----------



## campervanannie (May 10, 2022)

wildebus said:


> Quite a few people seemed to take exception to my comment about having a "proper" toilet.
> 
> What I consider being a "proper" toilet is nothing to do with how the waste is disposed of once deposited, it would be a toilet where you don't have to literally stir your **** after going but have a flush.  E.G. a "WC" or Water Closet.  THAT is what I would consider a "proper" toilet.
> Thankfully times have moved on from the "bucket & chuck it" method of camping ablutions.
> Personally speaking I don't actually have much issue with the occasional toilet cassette emptying  (although the Automatic system I used one last year at a site was quite handy), so connecting to a Victorian sewer system is an irrelevance.


I didn’t take exception I just could not understand the point of your post as my original post was clearly aimed at members with smaller vans that don’t have room for the fancy plastic bathroom and I thought it was a great idea for people on a budget.


----------



## wildebus (May 10, 2022)

I didn't have a bathroom in anyone of my campervans. I elected to  have a portapotti that came out of a cupboard and which, apart from being lower than the typically fitted Thetford MH toilet, operated in the same "conventional" way with a flush,etc.
Cost wise it was no more expensive to get than the cat litter type of toilet.   As I said, I was experessing my opinion about what I would prefer, and not dismissing other options for other people.
I do appreciate there are advantages to those separation non-water toilets, and I have looked into them in the past a few times but for me, I decided no thanks.


----------



## alcam (May 10, 2022)

Reading this , and other 'technical' threads , makes me feel guilty that I don't take motorhoming very seriously . 
Make sure everything is full (or empty) , couple of IKEA bags of clothes etc , dog and off .
North or South decision is about my only preparation . 
Not a criticism but these toilets seem a real faff to me .
Do people install them at home as well ?


----------



## Pudsey Bear (May 10, 2022)

wildebus said:


> FWIW & IMO, one of the nicer things about having a Motorhome is a 'proper' toilet rather than a bucket.


But you don't, it's plastic, it is too small even for my not large behind, it's a PITA to keep it properly clean, the cassette is just bloody awful to mess with empty or clean, fills up too quickly, it is a crap invention TBH.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (May 10, 2022)

It's a bit of a shite topic anyway.


----------



## mistericeman (May 10, 2022)

alcam said:


> Reading this , and other 'technical' threads , makes me feel guilty that I don't take motorhoming very seriously .
> Make sure everything is full (or empty) , couple of IKEA bags of clothes etc , dog and off .
> North or South decision is about my only preparation .
> Not a criticism but these toilets seem a real faff to me .
> Do people install them at home as well ?


True 'composting' toilets are pretty widely used by folks (especially those that have the space to fully compost....) 
Though most probably use them as a more correctly titled 'Dry toilet' and bag and bin the waste.... 
There are quite a few narrowboat owners using them and at least one firm that will accept dry waste from users and compost it on a semi commercial basis.... 

Most folks that cannot see the point of them or think it's a unclean and pfaffy process, have usually either never used one OR have used a poorly designed/maintained version..... 

A Well designed dry/compost toilet is frankly a pleasure to use (especially over the usual caravan/motorhome cassette type) 
And much easier to keep clean and sanitary and is frankly a whole heap friendlier to the planet.... 

Obviously IMHO ;-)


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 10, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> But you don't, it's plastic, *it is too small even for my not large behind*, it's a PITA to keep it properly clean, the cassette is just bloody awful to mess with empty or clean, fills up too quickly, it is a crap invention TBH.



I think you're supposed to ask someone else "Does my bum look big in this?" 

How do you know you have a small *rse?! 

Size is all relative, dontcha know...


----------



## alcam (May 10, 2022)

mistericeman said:


> True 'composting' toilets are pretty widely used by folks (especially those that have the space to fully compost....)
> Though most probably use them as a more correctly titled 'Dry toilet' and bag and bin the waste....
> There are quite a few narrowboat owners using them and at least one firm that will accept dry waste from users and compost it on a semi commercial basis....
> 
> ...


Certainly in the 'never used' category . So , obviously , not qualified to comment too much 
But I find the cassette toilet easy to use .
Friendlier to the planet purely because of use of water ?


----------



## mistericeman (May 10, 2022)

alcam said:


> Certainly in the 'never used' category . So , obviously , not qualified to comment too much
> But I find the cassette toilet easy to use .
> Friendlier to the planet purely because of use of water ?


Casette obviously uses water (usually clean water and in our case water from our main tank) 
The use of chemicals in a Casette loo CAN be avoided by use of more environmentally friendly options.... 
Primarily for me personally .... 
The use of a Casette toilet for solids is a pain... 
As is emptying the thing (or to be honest FINDING somewhere to empty it) 
It means we have to find a site for a night every few days to dump the loo.... 

Dry toilet means waste can be deposited in a dog waste bin (we stop at plenty of those already with 3 dogs along) 
Or double bagged (compostable bags) in general waste

The biggest advantage though, for me personally is a more grown up type of toilet than a porta potty.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (May 10, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I think you're supposed to ask someone else "Does my bum look big in this?"
> 
> How do you know you have a small *rse?!
> 
> Size is all relative, dontcha know...





mariesnowgoose said:


> I think you're supposed to ask someone else "Does my bum look big in this?"
> 
> How do you know you have a small *rse?!
> 
> Size is all relative, dontcha know...


Err, when you've done I am a sensitive bear, SOB!! SOB!! and correct me if I is mistakin, I did not say I have a small harris, I said "my not large behind" the seat is only about 300mm, and the target can't be more than 200mm, so bearing in mind my woods practice has been tardy of late, that is still a small by any standards loo horifice.


Bloody uppity Geeses now, I suppose you expect us to think that wasn't you in the Gif posted in your post #23, yeah right I will alow you to pull the other one, it has bells on it.


Harrumph...


----------



## Pudsey Bear (May 10, 2022)

mistericeman said:


> Casette obviously uses water (usually clean water and in our case water from our main tank)
> The use of chemicals in a Casette loo CAN be avoided by use of more environmentally friendly options....
> Primarily for me personally ....
> The use of a Casette toilet for solids is a pain...
> ...


We took delivery of 100 black compostable doggy bags yesterday for that porpoise, the pink baby ones caused too much mirth.


----------



## Thistle (May 10, 2022)

When building my first van I needed to decide what to use as a  toilet. 

Like many we started our first van experience pondering whether to buy commercial conversion or diy.
We visited various Motorhome dealers looking for idea and comparing prices.
One thing that seemed prevalent across many was a rather weird but familiar smell especially in vans that had been closed up on the forecourt for some time, I believe it was the chemical smell from the toilets but it could have been something else.

We decided to go the DIY route for our van(s), as it turned out, my chosen layout meant I did have sufficient width or depth in my shower room for a cassette toilet so a dry toilet it was.
I was quite shocked at the commercial prices of these essential extremely simple things so I made a DIY one using the comparatively excellent value Separett Privy 500 diverter, a 20L Jerry can, an old pc fan, some pvc waste pipe and some spare 18mm UPVC board as shown in the link below.

Three years later it's still doing the job perfectly.
It does not smell, it has not caused us any problems emptying it, the urine tank can last for a couple of weeks but we do tend to empty the solids bin every few days just to keep the bulk (mostly scoops of sawdust) down, I suspect we could get away with a week if necessary.
We bag and dispose of the used toilet paper more frequently though often with the dogs waste.
I can dismantle it fully and remove it from the van to clean it.

Dry toilets have a few issues to be aware of:

1, Water ingress into any form of fixed dry toilet is a really bad thing, so we have learnt when showering to avoid getting water near the seat, usually a well paced towel will suffice.
2. Flies! a standard bog seat is a no no! it needs to be a close fitting unit so prevent the little buggers laying eggs on the drying medium!
3. Men need to sit down every time to reduce splashing
4. Ladies need a much large diverter area to aim at than Men...

Later when planning my second van I revisited using a cassette simply because using one (if not the subsequent emptying exercise) is a lot more convenient.

My previous experience of cassette toilets is limited, I used to do the odd few electrical jobs on narrow boats, rentals etc, a common fault was the switch or pumps failing in the flush mechanisms. whilst doing so I noticed that similar pervasive weird smell was always present.
On one occasion I removed a few, albeit very well used toilets from some rental boats being refurbished.

I brought one home to evaluate mainly from a size, and could I convert it in to a dry toilet perspective to use in van number two.

It was a truly disgusting thing! I had never looked at one closely before the ability to trap stuff below the seat out of sight in various crevices is staggering!
It was pretty obvious the cassettes had either overflowed or leaked or even exploded multiple times, the underside of the unit was plastered in filth probably accumulated over many years!

The underside was a mix of hidden cavities and plastic reinforcements making conventional cleaning let alone access very difficult, newer units my be vastly improved but this one was very poorly designed from a hygiene perspective imho.

It struck me at that time that if only these toilets were easily removable they could be taken out and pressure washed but instead being a permanently fixed item it meant good hygiene can't be easy to maintain at all. I had to blast the living daylights out of it several times to get it clean of the caked on detritus! 

That inability to clean them easily if/when accidents happen has rather put me off cassette based toilets so for van number two I decided on another dry toilet. however this time I bought a commercial unit for one simple reason, I weighed up the cost in my time to do another diy one versus the cost of purchase and an added benefit of portability.

I bought a Blue Diamond toilet, (overview in link below) it fully portable, I am using the standard containers at the moment but might adapt it for a separate urine tank one day as long as I can retain the portability. it has a design flaw, the rim of the diverter is too flat so urine does not completely drain away but the capillary action from adding a stainless steel mesh screen solves that.

There are pros and cons with both toilet types but a dry toilet works adequately for us.

The following two videos are my diy unit and my observation on the Thetford mentioned above and first look at the blue diamond unit


----------



## wildebus (May 10, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> But you don't, it's plastic, it is too small even for my not large behind, it's a PITA to keep it properly clean, the cassette is just bloody awful to mess with empty or clean, fills up too quickly, it is a crap invention TBH.


Well, that is YOUR experience.   I find no problem emptying and keeping it clean, not had issues with the cassette or the size of the seat.


And what is the relevance of being made of plastic rather than another material?   that is totally irrelvant.  that is like saying using plastic pipes in central heating systems is not proper plumbing.  Maybe you refitted all the copper water pipes in your house with the real stuff i.e. lead pipes, as that is what proper plumbing used along with the victorian sewers?


----------



## Pudsey Bear (May 10, 2022)

Well yes of course it is my experience, as yours is yours, may I ask how old your van is?


----------



## campervanannie (May 10, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> We took delivery of 100 black compostable doggy bags yesterday for that porpoise, the pink baby ones caused too much mirth.


I took delivery of 100 green eco compostable doggy bags too, though I rather fancy the pink ones.


----------



## alcam (May 10, 2022)

Thistle said:


> When building my first van I needed to decide what to use as a  toilet.
> 
> Like many we started our first van experience pondering whether to buy commercial conversion or diy.
> We visited various Motorhome dealers looking for idea and comparing prices.
> ...


Question : Keep hearing mention of a black waste tank under the van . Is that for urine ? How is it emptied ?


----------



## wildebus (May 10, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> Well yes of course it is my experience, as yours is yours, may I ask how old your van is?


It is 14 years old.   I had the same Portapotti in the campers (just moved it from one to the next) and that would have been 8 years old and still working fine at the time I left it in the last camper (I left it in there, but also gave the buyers cash to buy a replacement if they wanted as toilets are a very personal thing).

What is the relevance of the age?  (FWIW, the toilet in the Motorhome is older than any of the toilets in the house and works no worse).


----------



## campervanannie (May 10, 2022)

wildebus said:


> Well, that is YOUR experience.   I find no problem emptying and keeping it clean, not had issues with the cassette or the size of the seat.
> 
> 
> And what is the relevance of being made of plastic rather than another material?   that is totally irrelvant.  that is like saying using plastic pipes in central heating systems is not proper plumbing.  Maybe you refitted all the copper water pipes in your house with the real stuff i.e. lead pipes, as that is what proper plumbing used along with the victorian sewers?


You see I have a foot in each camp I have a motorhome with a fully fitted bathroom but only use my toilet for peeing in and use bowl lining compostable bags for the other partly because it’s easier cleaner and less smelly and partly because the thought of emptying a few litres of regurgitated shite is more than my nose and gag reflex can take.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (May 10, 2022)

wildebus said:


> It is 14 years old.   I had the same Portapotti in the campers (just moved it from one to the next) and that would have been 8 years old and still working fine at the time I left it in the last camper (I left it in there, but also gave the buyers cash to buy a replacement if they wanted as toilets are a very personal thing).
> 
> What is the relevance of the age?  (FWIW, the toilet in the Motorhome is older than any of the toilets in the house and works no worse).


We appear to be at cross purposes, I'm talking about Thetford loos and you're talking about Portapottis which are quite different I think, but I doubt there are many Thetford loos around at 14 years old that have not at least had a new seal as they leak like hell if you drive on rough roads after a while and if they are quite full, I fit a new seal at least once a year even though I have the correct Thetford lubricant, and after 11 vans and all had the same problem I'm not impressed.


----------



## Herbenny (May 10, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> You see I have a foot in each camp I have a motorhome with a fully fitted bathroom but only use my toilet for peeing in and use bowl lining compostable bags for the other partly because it’s easier cleaner and less smelly and partly because the thought of emptying a few litres of regurgitated shite is more than my nose and gag reflex can take.




Annie you crack me up … my chopped pork butty has just spat out me nose


----------



## Pudsey Bear (May 10, 2022)

I like Bananas coz they have no bones.


----------



## izwozral (May 10, 2022)

A certain somebody I know only poos  once every 5-8 days, any toilet is a challenge dealing with a jobby that big, maybe apart from a long drop toilet which aren't practical in a mh.


----------



## izwozral (May 10, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> We took delivery of 100 black compostable doggy bags yesterday for that porpoise, the pink baby ones caused too much mirth.


You have a porpoise   and it poos in a bag.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (May 10, 2022)

izwozral said:


> A certain somebody I know only poos  once every 5-8 days, any toilet is a challenge dealing with a jobby that big, maybe apart from a long drop toilet which aren't practical in a mh.


Might work if you have a personhole key.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (May 10, 2022)

izwozral said:


> You have a porpoise   and it poos in a bag.


Oh!! tell me about it they are a real bugger to train mate.


----------



## alcam (May 10, 2022)

alcam said:


> Question : Keep hearing mention of a black waste tank under the van . Is that for urine ? How is it emptied ?


That looks as though I've scored out my own questions .
Certainly didn't do it knowingly , as I have no idea how its done !
Questions still stand


----------



## mark61 (May 10, 2022)

izwozral said:


> A certain somebody I know only poos  once every 5-8 days, any toilet is a challenge dealing with a jobby that big, maybe apart from a long drop toilet which aren't practical in a mh.


That doesn't sound too comfortable.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (May 10, 2022)

alcam said:


> That looks as though I've scored out my own questions .
> Certainly didn't do it knowingly , as I have no idea how its done !
> Questions still stand


A black tank is in an RV rather than a motorhome (which normally has a cassette under the toilet accessed from a door outside of the van) and is below or near the loo, the grey tank is for kitchen and shower wastewater etc, wipe plates before washing helps a lot, and of course, the fresh tank is for freshwater, a lot don't use it for drinking as it can get contaminated.


----------



## wildebus (May 10, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> A black tank is in an RV rather than a motorhome (which normally has a cassette under the toilet accessed from a door outside of the van) and is below or near the loo, the grey tank is for kitchen and shower wastewater etc, wipe plates before washing helps a lot, and of course, the fresh tank is for freshwater, a lot don't use it for drinking as it can get contaminated.


And here is a reason to avoid Black Tanks ....


----------



## alcam (May 10, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> A black tank is in an RV rather than a motorhome (which normally has a cassette under the toilet accessed from a door outside of the van) and is below or near the loo, the grey tank is for kitchen and shower wastewater etc, wipe plates before washing helps a lot, and of course, the fresh tank is for freshwater, a lot don't use it for drinking as it can get contaminated.


Sorry , maybe poorly phrased questions .
I do know about grey water etc 
Black tank for composting toilet ?
I read it as where urine went , wondered how it was emptied


----------



## campervanannie (May 10, 2022)

Herbenny said:


> Annie you crack me up … my chopped pork butty has just spat out me nose


I aim to please.


----------



## Thistle (May 10, 2022)

alcam said:


> Sorry , maybe poorly phrased questions .
> I do know about grey water etc
> Black tank for composting toilet ?
> I read it as where urine went , wondered how it was emptied


I bet many just empty it down the road into the nearest drain same as they do with their grey waste but that can be a waste.

If we have been away for less than a couple of weeks it usually comes home with us. Then mixed 50/50 in a watering can it gets sprinkled around the boundaries of my field as it’s a great fox deterrent.

Or it goes on the compost heap as it’s also a really great activator.

On the rare occasion it needs emptying elsewhere I use the reserved grey waste hose just for sticking down the usual dumping points. Obviously the smaller portable containers are easy to empty down a conventional loo.

the solid bags go in the bin same as we used to do with umpteen bags of nappies in our, why did we have three of them baby things days!


----------



## alcam (May 10, 2022)

Thistle said:


> I bet many just empty it down the road into the nearest drain same as they do with their grey waste but that can be a waste.
> 
> If we have been away for less than a couple of weeks it usually comes home with us. Then mixed 50/50 in a watering can it gets sprinkled around the boundaries of my field as it’s a great fox deterrent.
> 
> ...


Genuinely curious (as opposed to idly) about these toilets . Not a lot I'm hearing is convincing me .
No problem with grey water being emptied discretely but loadsa pesh !?
Appreciate you use it sensibly but using black waste disposal for pee surely negates one of the advantages of dry toilet ?
Plastic bags for dumping better for environment than using water ?


----------



## Thistle (May 10, 2022)

I guess it depends on how you use your vehicle, for us we rarely use campsites so wanted good longevity between emptying. If we spent most of our time at campsites geared up for cassettes then obviously emptying them would not be an issue. The mania in Scotland 2020 where people were struggling to find anywhere to empty cassettes was an extreme, and hopefully one off, reminder of how reliant people had become on serviced facilities.

Not bothered in the slightest about the odd plastic bag we get through them a hundred fold more cleaning up after our three dogs. Still waiting for the locals around here to start doing same for their horses though


----------



## mark61 (May 10, 2022)

I'm guessing most people would be using corn starch bags?


----------



## mistericeman (May 10, 2022)

mark61 said:


> I'm guessing most people would be using corn starch bags?


These or similar.... 








						UNIVERSAL ROLLS
					

2 MONTHS SUPPLY PER BOX*  ★ AWARD-WINNING POO BAG ★   100% Biodegradable & Home Compostable  EU Certified EN 13432 and TUV approved Made with sugar and corn starch blend Box and cores made of cardboard Strong -18 microns thick Easy to remove stickers Versatile size 9'' x 13 '' Dark & opaque with...




					greenpoopbag.co.uk


----------



## alcam (May 10, 2022)

Thistle said:


> I guess it depends on how you use your vehicle, for us we rarely use campsites so wanted good longevity between emptying. If we spent most of our time at campsites geared up for cassettes then obviously emptying them would not be an issue. The mania in Scotland 2020 where people were struggling to find anywhere to empty cassettes was an extreme, and hopefully one off, reminder of how reliant people had become on serviced facilities.
> 
> Not bothered in the slightest about the odd plastic bag we get through them a hundred fold more cleaning up after our three dogs. Still waiting for the locals around here to start doing same for their horses though


Not a user of campsites in general myself and , yes , can be a problem in UK . Becoming easier though .
Plastic bags just seemed to negate the environmental argument .
Suspect I'd have to use one for a wee while to see the advantages .
Installing one not a jobby I'll be doing 
Apologies


----------



## Debroos (May 10, 2022)

A couple of folks said they sometimes double bag their solid waste and stick it in a regular waste bin...a dog poo bin I can understand but surely even if double bagged it gets very smelly after an hour or so in a regular waste bin.
That was the  experience the one time we tried it. The smell came through even 2 bags....
If anyone knows a way of overcoming this I am all ears!


----------



## mistericeman (May 10, 2022)

Debroos said:


> A couple of folks said they sometimes double bag their solid waste and stick it in a regular waste bin...a dog poo bin I can understand but surely even if double bagged it gets very smelly after an hour or so in a regular waste bin.
> That was the  experience the one time we tried it. The smell came through even 2 bags....
> If anyone knows a way of overcoming this I am all ears!


Using a dry cover material that helps dry the waste helps.... 
We've found in the past that pelleted wood cat litter works really well AND is often quite piney smelling.


----------



## campervanannie (May 10, 2022)

Debroos said:


> A couple of folks said they sometimes double bag their solid waste and stick it in a regular waste bin...a dog poo bin I can understand but surely even if double bagged it gets very smelly after an hour or so in a regular waste bin.
> That was the  experience the one time we tried it. The smell came through even 2 bags....
> If anyone knows a way of overcoming this I am all ears!


That could be your diet.  seriously though the drier you keep the poo the less it smells and a really good sealable plastic container to keep it/them in until you can dispose of them .


----------



## campervanannie (May 10, 2022)

Oh I do love a good poo thread and looks like some other members do too, 4 pages in nearly 36 hours.


----------



## izwozral (May 10, 2022)

mark61 said:


> That doesn't sound too comfortable.


It ain't, the smell is horrendous.


----------



## mistericeman (May 10, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> Oh I do love a good poo thread and looks like some other members do too, 4 pages in nearly 36 hours.


Absopootley......


----------



## mistericeman (May 10, 2022)

To be honest, for a lot of folks it's a, bit of a taboo subject... BUT an important one. 

There are a whole world of different options out there,
some work for some.... Some don't.... 
BUT its amazing just how many folks think the ONLY option is a portapotti/cassette loo... 
When there are some great options out there thesedays... 
That CAN avoid the waste of good water and may avoid having to look for a loo dump every few days.


----------



## alcam (May 10, 2022)

mistericeman said:


> To be honest, for a lot of folks it's a, bit of a taboo subject... BUT an important one.
> 
> There are a whole world of different options out there,
> some work for some.... Some don't....
> ...


Reading this thread not sure it is that amazing . 
People letting their pee out in the street or finding a cassette dump to dispose !
Putting jobbies into a tupperware box until they can dispose !


----------



## wildebus (May 10, 2022)

mistericeman said:


> To be honest, for a lot of folks it's a, bit of a taboo subject... BUT an important one.
> 
> There are a whole world of different options out there,
> some work for some.... Some don't....
> ...


yeah, anything else is impossible and illegal as far as I am concerned!

(but then again, maybe I have considered the various alternatives, both commercially available and DIY and decided "nah, not for me"?)

PS. Making the same assumption as you did in an earlier reply


----------



## mistericeman (May 10, 2022)

wildebus said:


> yeah, anything else is impossible and illegal as far as I am concerned!
> 
> (but then again, maybe I have considered the various alternatives, both commercially available and DIY and decided "nah, not for me"?)
> 
> PS. Making the same assumption as you did in an earlier reply


As you wish chap.... As you wish


----------



## izwozral (May 10, 2022)

Nobody has mentioned the option of dumping the deposits of whatever type of loo you use into rivers, lochs, caparks etc. 
Very surprised, by all accounts it is a very popular option for mh'ers, as certified by councillors, campsite owners and members of the public.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 10, 2022)

izwozral said:


> Nobody has mentioned the option of dumping the deposits of whatever type of loo you use into rivers, lochs, caparks etc.
> Very surprised, by all accounts it is a very popular option for mh'ers, as certified by councillors, campsite owners and members of the public.



It is a popular option for the regular water companies (apart from maybe the car parks)


----------



## trevskoda (May 10, 2022)

I always try to go to a shopping center or a big dinner when out and leave a smoldering monster in the loo for them to sort out.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 10, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> I always try to go to a shopping center or a big dinner when out and leave a smoldering monster in the loo for them to sort out.



That would be interesting, Trev, watching you perched on the table cr*pping in someone’s big dinner


----------



## trevskoda (May 10, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> That would be interesting, Trev, watching you perched on the table cr*pping in someone’s big dinner


Only you, fact is there are lots of places to go and save the van loo as much as possible, there are 4 using ours and any chance of a loo anywhere saves ours being filled.


----------



## mark61 (May 11, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> I always try to go to a shopping center or a big dinner when out and leave a smoldering monster in the loo for them to sort out


Looks like some aren't that disciplined.
And after 5 weeks of radiotherapy, neither am I.


----------



## wildebus (May 11, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> We appear to be at cross purposes, I'm talking about Thetford loos and you're talking about Portapottis which are quite different I think, but I doubt there are many Thetford loos around at 14 years old that have not at least had a new seal as they leak like hell if you drive on rough roads after a while and if they are quite full, I fit a new seal at least once a year even though I have the correct Thetford lubricant, and after 11 vans and all had the same problem I'm not impressed.


I'm talking about both, but I am also bored with this whole topic.


----------



## suneye (May 11, 2022)

After using a cassette toilet for 5 years we tried out a simple separating toilet and would NEVER go back to the cassette toilet.


----------



## chipsandsmash (May 11, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> Mini Separating Toilet by Kayley Miles
> 
> 
> Kayley says…
> ...


Great idea. We have a very similar loo bucket and were trying to think how to do the diverter.  We have made a much rougher version before for the little kangoo and found coconut coir was the thing that made the difference as it is so massively absorbing. Still needed the diverter though. Will be following the diverter set up guide though now we have a loo bucket.


----------



## xsilvergs (May 11, 2022)

wildebus said:


> I'm talking about both, but I am also bored with this whole topic.


Good, go away.


----------



## Herbenny (May 11, 2022)

xsilvergs said:


> Good, go away.



I have actually enjoyed his contribution to this  thread … it all makes for an interesting read and everyone’s input is valuable.


----------



## Herbenny (May 11, 2022)

Ps I’m now seriously thinking of ripping the whole toilet out and starting again 
Paul says cheers Annie


----------



## xsilvergs (May 11, 2022)

Herbenny said:


> I have actually enjoyed his contribution to this  thread … it all makes for an interesting read and everyone’s input is valuable.


I've found it interesting and educational. 

Useful contributions from open minded people is very good, unfortunately there are a few that aren't so minded, in my view.


----------



## xsilvergs (May 11, 2022)

Herbenny said:


> Ps I’m now seriously thinking of ripping the whole toilet out and starting again
> Paul says cheers Annie


I have for some time. We have a Thetford (it's not a proper toilet) and have just been waiting for a thread like this.

The Simploo looks very neat, as a pre-made alternative and my correspondence with then has been pleasing.


----------



## Herbenny (May 11, 2022)

xsilvergs said:


> I have for some time. We have a Thetford (it's not a proper toilet) and have just been waiting for a thread like this.
> 
> The Simploo looks very neat, as a pre-made alternative and my correspondence with then has been pleasing.



I will take a look thanks


----------



## mistericeman (May 11, 2022)

xsilvergs said:


> I have for some time. We have a Thetford (it's not a proper toilet) and have just been waiting for a thread like this.
> 
> The Simploo looks very neat, as a pre-made alternative and my correspondence with then has been pleasing.


The nice things for me about the simploo are.. 
The sleek easy to keep clean design
The built in solids cover 
Reasonable cost
Compact design 
AND the fact that the firm appear to be very helpful... 
There ARE some funky designs out there from the likes of Strumpet and Trollop etc BUT lack some of the nice features of the simploo...


----------



## wildebus (May 11, 2022)

xsilvergs said:


> I have for some time. We have a Thetford (it's not a proper toilet) and have just been waiting for a thread like this.
> 
> The Simploo looks very neat, as a pre-made alternative *and my correspondence with then has been pleasing.*


Always thought you were good at talking crap


----------



## xsilvergs (May 11, 2022)

wildebus said:


> Always thought you were good at talking crap


So you're still suffering "Verbal diarrhoea"???


----------



## mark61 (May 11, 2022)

This thread has made my mind up. Looked into these loo's when doing the van, but for some reason went for a Thetford, anyway, thats going now.
Going to have to be the Strumpet and Dollop Little Angel for me.
Would have gone for Simploo but 25mm too tall.


----------



## Herbenny (May 11, 2022)

mark61 said:


> This thread has made my mind up. Looked into these loo's when doing the van, but for some reason went for a Thetford, anyway, thats going now.
> Going to have to be the Strumpet and Dollop Little Angel for me.
> Would have gone for Simploo but 25mm too tall.




Keep us posted on how you get on with it please .. you don’t have to be too graphic


----------



## campervanannie (May 11, 2022)

Herbenny said:


> Ps I’m now seriously thinking of ripping the whole toilet out and starting again
> Paul says cheers Annie


Your very welcome Paul but instead of ripping out the bathroom just buy the girl her own bucket and a bag of sawdust.


----------



## Richard Wasteney (May 11, 2022)

Recently splashed out on a SOG system, could easily have made a diy system at a fraction of the cost but still worth the money as no longer need chemicals and now no smells at all. Never did find a chemical that did the job properly and certainly not a “green” one. Urine breaks down the solids including ordinary toilet paper


----------



## wildebus (May 11, 2022)

Richard Wasteney said:


> Recently splashed out on a SOG system, could easily have made a diy system at a fraction of the cost but still worth the money as no longer need chemicals and* now no smells at all*. Never did find a chemical that did the job properly and certainly not a “green” one. Urine breaks down the solids including ordinary toilet paper


I have seen comments from folk who end up parking next to a SOG-fitted camper and they don't seem to agree with the "no smells at all" idea!   I don't know if it is down to the installation or is just basically transferring any odours from one place to another?


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 11, 2022)

Haven't popped onto WC for a few weeks, and what fun to find a toilet thread on my return! I looked into composting loos for the "Dunny with a View" that we are planning in the back garden but ended up planning a rainwater flush (with a mains water back-up) and waste piped to the septic tank as being easier.
I confess that we like the comfort and convenience of the Thetford in the van, but we find it limiting on the capacity side. With our last van we carried a spare cassette but we don't have a big locker now.
What I'm interested in is the compostable doggy bags for solids half-way system, to keep us going for a few more days. Would anyone care to enlighten me on the actual mechanics of this one?


----------



## mistericeman (May 11, 2022)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Haven't popped onto WC for a few weeks, and what fun to find a toilet thread on my return! I looked into composting loos for the "Dunny with a View" that we are planning in the back garden but ended up planning a rainwater flush (with a mains water back-up) and waste piped to the septic tank as being easier.
> I confess that we like the comfort and convenience of the Thetford in the van, but we find it limiting on the capacity side. With our last van we carried a spare cassette but we don't have a big locker now.
> What I'm interested in is the compostable doggy bags for solids half-way system, to keep us going for a few more days. Would anyone care to enlighten me on the actual mechanics of this one?


Fairly basic.... 
Compostable bag in the 'pan' and a handful of dry material (not everyone can perform a No2 without passing liquid at same time) 
And a handful of dry material to cover and soak (drier proceedings are the less smell....) 
Though using 1 bag per person it's less of an issue.... 
Toilet paper in the bag IF you're not going to be composting the proceedings.... 

There ARE commercially available bags from a Norwegian company from memory that contain a gel substance to soak up fluids.... 

Obviously IF you were going down the dry toilet route and bagging/disposing of the products every few days then the cover material is more important smell wise.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 11, 2022)

mistericeman said:


> Fairly basic....
> Compostable bag in the 'pan' and a handful of dry material (not everyone can perform a No2 without passing liquid at same time)
> And a handful of dry material to cover and soak (drier proceedings are the less smell....)
> Though using 1 bag per person it's less of an issue....
> ...


Thank you. In my mind I was seeing nappy sacks that we use for dog poo which probably aren't easy enough to aim into. Can anyone post a bag example please?


----------



## mistericeman (May 11, 2022)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Thank you. In my mind I was seeing nappy sacks that we use for dog poo which probably aren't easy enough to aim into. Can anyone post a bag example please?





			https://www.amazon.co.uk/Portable-Replacement-Compostable-Compost-Certified/dp/B079N33LKC


----------



## Herbenny (May 11, 2022)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Thank you. In my mind I was seeing nappy sacks that we use for dog poo which probably aren't easy enough to aim into. Can anyone post a bag example please?



Please not with the contents in it though 


Sorry this topic brings out the 5 year old in me


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 11, 2022)

Herbenny said:


> Please not with the contents in it though
> 
> 
> Sorry this topic brings out the 5 year old in me


Behave 


mistericeman said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Portable-Replacement-Compostable-Compost-Certified/dp/B079N33LKC


The elephant reference is a worry and then I saw the capacity!

Capacity8 gallonsBrandGREEN ELEPHANT


----------



## Nabsim (May 11, 2022)

Some of the ‘eco friendly’ ‘bio degradable’ bags still take 1000 years to break down and are a con. The green bags posted earlier do biodegrade but not convinced the toilet bags will in anyones lifetime. Polyester usually hangs around a while. Of course that is only an issue if you are thinking of doing composting  because it environmentally friendly rather than a way of extending pit stops. For extending pit stops just put a sheet of decent kitchen roll in the pan then put it all in a normal nappy sack then bin it.

You don’t need to rip out a Thetford  you can use it as Annie does and many others do


----------



## campervanannie (May 11, 2022)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Haven't popped onto WC for a few weeks, and what fun to find a toilet thread on my return! I looked into composting loos for the "Dunny with a View" that we are planning in the back garden but ended up planning a rainwater flush (with a mains water back-up) and waste piped to the septic tank as being easier.
> I confess that we like the comfort and convenience of the Thetford in the van, but we find it limiting on the capacity side. With our last van we carried a spare cassette but we don't have a big locker now.
> What I'm interested in is the compostable doggy bags for solids half-way system, to keep us going for a few more days. Would anyone care to enlighten me on the actual mechanics of this one?


Line the toilet bowl with a caddy size compostable bag place in the bag either sawdust, straw or even toilet tissue do what you need to do close the bag gently squeezing out as much air as you can then seal the bag by tying a knot place in an airtight container until you can dispose of it either dog poo bins or composting bins hope this helps.


----------



## campervanannie (May 11, 2022)

Nabsim said:


> Some of the ‘eco friendly’ ‘bio degradable’ bags still take 1000 years to break down and are a con. The green bags posted earlier do biodegrade but not convinced the toilet bags will in anyones lifetime. Polyester usually hangs around a while. Of course that is only an issue if you are thinking of doing composting  because it environmentally friendly rather than a way of extending pit stops. For extending pit stops just put a sheet of decent kitchen roll in the pan then put it all in a normal nappy sack then bin it.
> 
> You don’t need to rip out a Thetford  you can use it as Annie does and many others do


Not the compostable ones.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 11, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> Line the toilet bowl with a caddy size biodegradable bag place in the bag either sawdust, straw or even toilet tissue do what you need to do close the bag gently squeezing out as much air as you can then seal the bag by tying a knot place in an airtight container until you can dispose of it either dog poo bins or composting bins hope this helps.


Thanks Annie - Compost caddy size?
I've got a few of those in my bag stash. In the van they go!
What a shame we didn't try this when I had cat litter delivered every couple of weeks by artic.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 11, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> Not the compostable ones.


Oops cross-posted there.
Please would you post a link?


----------



## wildebus (May 11, 2022)

quite a  few magazines, including the National Trust and the Camping & Caravan Club ones, are sent to subscribers in Bio-degradable bags which could be suitable for this kind of use maybe?  (though with a one a month delivery might have to keep yours legs crossed!  )


----------



## campervanannie (May 11, 2022)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Thank you. In my mind I was seeing nappy sacks that we use for dog poo which probably aren't easy enough to aim into. Can anyone post a bag example please?


----------



## campervanannie (May 11, 2022)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Thanks Annie - Compost caddy size?
> I've got a few of those in my bag stash. In the van they go!
> What a shame we didn't try this when I had cat litter delivered every couple of weeks by artic.





Sharon the Cat said:


> Thanks Annie - Compost caddy size?
> I've got a few of those in my bag stash. In the van they go!
> What a shame we didn't try this when I had cat litter delivered every couple of weeks by artic.


Sorry that should say compostable and not biodegradable


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 11, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> Sorry that should say compostable and not biodegradable


Thanks Annie, all is now clear. I didn't realise earlier that you were replying to someone's comment about bags being biodegradable. The ones I have a defo composting ones. I shall put them in the van.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (May 11, 2022)

I think everything is biodegradable if you wait long enough, and compostable can take a good while too.


----------



## Herbenny (May 11, 2022)

This toilet thread has been enlightening to say the least … I spent the whole morning looking up strumpets, Trollops and found myself on some unfavourable websites 

But definitely going to change things around in the toilet department. Im lucky I don’t even have to deal with the emptying, well I did do once 
But I can’t bring myself to talk about it


----------



## Nabsim (May 11, 2022)

Ah the bags the council here give you for free 

Is this a Yorkshire thing as we never had them in Derbyshire where we were before. You get caddy and bags here


----------



## mark61 (May 11, 2022)

Herbenny said:


> Keep us posted on how you get on with it please .. you don’t have to be too graphic


Will do. 
Got me Dollop and Dumpit ordered.

https://www.strumpetandtrollop.com/product/the-two-stained-little-floozy/


----------



## mistericeman (May 11, 2022)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Behave
> 
> The elephant reference is a worry and then I saw the capacity!
> 
> Capacity8 gallonsBrandGREEN ELEPHANT


Dangers of looking for one thing (compostable bags for the solids in a simploo type) at the same time as something else (should've been these for smaller toilet pan use lol) 









						UNIVERSAL ROLLS
					

2 MONTHS SUPPLY PER BOX*  ★ AWARD-WINNING POO BAG ★   100% Biodegradable & Home Compostable  EU Certified EN 13432 and TUV approved Made with sugar and corn starch blend Box and cores made of cardboard Strong -18 microns thick Easy to remove stickers Versatile size 9'' x 13 '' Dark & opaque with...




					greenpoopbag.co.uk


----------



## REC (May 11, 2022)

Just come back online and thought I would put in my two penneth ( wait for the comments) We have a composting toilet in our barn in Portugal. Contents go onto a heap and break down over a couple of years. Wee is separated and piped out directly onto compost heap.No smells, no flies, rats or any other issues. We had a cassette in one van and I hated emptying it, seemed so much more unpleasant. Personal choice but we decided to go for a dry toilet in the van. Home made using a separator from kildwick, a six litre container for urine. No fan, stirring..just an occasional shake of the box and good cover. The urine gets emptied every couple of days, the "box"  every three weeks or so depending on how much it is used. We use compostable bags (many supermarkets sell green compostable bags which hold quite a lot.) Empty onto compost pile at home or barn. Rarely bag and bin. We have had a long trip where we filled the bag and nowhere to empty so just tied the bag securely, put it in another bag and left it in bottom of the "box" till we got home. We " bury" the bags into the centre of the compost heap and cover with weeds or cardboard. The heat produced kills any pathogens (left for more than a year and they would be dead anyway!).
BTW tractor funnels make a good, wide urine separator and very cheap.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (May 11, 2022)

I'm a bit confused about this separating thing, apparently, ladies most often do both at the same time so how does it separate them?


----------



## mistericeman (May 11, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> I'm a bit confused about this separating thing, apparently, ladies most often do both at the same time so how does it separate them?







*What would usually be just the toilet pan is separated on a dry loo.... 
Urine into a urine bottle /solids through the the big hole and into a larger container.... 
Usually lined with a compostable bag for cleanliness/ease of handling and, option to bag and bin. *


----------



## REC (May 11, 2022)

Wee drops into the funnel/separator and the poo drops into the bucket..  ladies "exit holes" are spaced a bit apart?
Sorry post crossed with photo!


----------



## Pudsey Bear (May 11, 2022)

Hmph!! clever but simple, bit like me really


----------



## mistericeman (May 11, 2022)




----------



## alcam (May 11, 2022)

REC said:


> Just come back online and thought I would put in my two penneth ( wait for the comments) We have a composting toilet in our barn in Portugal. Contents go onto a heap and break down over a couple of years. Wee is separated and piped out directly onto compost heap.No smells, no flies, rats or any other issues. We had a cassette in one van and I hated emptying it, seemed so much more unpleasant. Personal choice but we decided to go for a dry toilet in the van. Home made using a separator from kildwick, a six litre container for urine. No fan, stirring..just an occasional shake of the box and good cover. The urine gets emptied every couple of days, the "box"  every three weeks or so depending on how much it is used. We use compostable bags (many supermarkets sell green compostable bags which hold quite a lot.) Empty onto compost pile at home or barn. Rarely bag and bin. We have had a long trip where we filled the bag and nowhere to empty so just tied the bag securely, put it in another bag and left it in bottom of the "box" till we got home. We " bury" the bags into the centre of the compost heap and cover with weeds or cardboard. The heat produced kills any pathogens (left for more than a year and they would be dead anyway!).
> BTW tractor funnels make a good, wide urine separator and very cheap.


You got me with 'tractor funnel' ! What is one of them ?
Lots of questions arise from your post .
Where do you empty the urine ? You have a bag full of 'stuff' lying there for weeks on end and no smell ?
Each to their own but struggling to understand how all of the above is more pleasant than simply emptying a cassette


----------



## REC (May 11, 2022)

Tractor funnel.  https://www.toolstation.com/plastic...CA4z0fMXgRjSj0QVPyBoCTekQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Urine emptied down toilet, drain under bush ...it is sterile when passed. We put vinegar or citric acid in the bottom of the bottle which neutralises it too. Don't usually leave bags for "weeks on end"...it was two weeks and no smell...same as when in the loo itself. If it smells, needs a bit more sawdust on it. The smell is when urine is mixed with the solid. Which is why it is best to separate. Unlike the cassette where it is all mixed together, and we found smelled and was unpleasant. But each to their own. Might not have tried it in the van if we hadn't had such an easy time with one in our off grid home.


----------



## Debroos (May 11, 2022)

Have just been looking at gel powder/sachets for thickening 'substances'. Some were specifically for camping buckets and some for care homes.
Has anyone tried any of them?
One or two said could be emptied into toilet but most said to be put in bin. All seem to neutralise smell....


----------



## alcam (May 11, 2022)

Debroos said:


> Have just been looking at gel powder/sachets for thickening 'substances'. Some were specifically for camping buckets and some for care homes.
> Has anyone tried any of them?
> One or two said could be emptied into toilet but most said to be put in bin. All seem to neutralise smell....


The plop thickens


----------



## campervanannie (May 11, 2022)

alcam said:


> You got me with 'tractor funnel' ! What is one of them ?
> Lots of questions arise from your post .
> Where do you empty the urine ? You have a bag full of 'stuff' lying there for weeks on end and no smell ?
> Each to their own but struggling to understand how all of the above is more pleasant than simply emptying a cassette


Simple explanation try smelling a dog turd that’s been left in the sunshine and dried out or even a coat only wet poo smells.


----------



## Robmac (May 11, 2022)

Debroos said:


> Have just been looking at gel powder/sachets for thickening 'substances'. Some were specifically for camping buckets and some for care homes.
> Has anyone tried any of them?
> One or two said could be emptied into toilet but most said to be put in bin. All seem to neutralise smell....



Yeah, I've used one of these for canoe camping;






						Popaloo | Portable Toilets - Unique, Compact & Eco Friendly
					

A lightweight, compact, durable, eco-friendly, chemical & water free highly portable toilet with optional pop up toilet tents available. Made In England. Free Mainland UK Delivery.



					www.popaloo.co.uk
				




The loo folds down nice and flat and goes in a bag in the canoe as does the pop up tent. The sachets work well but unfortunately work out a bit pricey - not exactly spending a penny!


----------



## mistericeman (May 11, 2022)

Whilst we are on the subject of poo and the wild.... 

2 of my fave 'wild' poos..... 

One deep in a moss coated Welsh Pine forest on a disused mine exploring trip.... 
Spagnum moss makes for THE best toilet paper EVER 

Second on the very far tip of a boglike uninhabited tip of a Scottish Island that shall forever unnamed whilst camping... 
Treck accross a boulder field with shovel to said deserted bit overlooking the sea... 
Miles from civilisation.... 
Crouched down after minor excavations and concentrating on the job in hand ONLY to be met gazewise by a small fishing boat appearing around the corner....


----------



## Debroos (May 11, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Yeah, I've used one of these for canoe camping;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did the sachets neutralise the smell?


----------



## Robmac (May 11, 2022)

Debroos said:


> Did the sachets neutralise the smell?



As far as I could tell being in an open canoe. If you PM me your address I could send you a couple to try?


----------



## REC (May 12, 2022)

Debroos said:


> Did the sachets neutralise the smell?


I had some gel capsules for neutralising smells. Got them from a stoma nurse who had been sent them as samples. They were really designed for "loose motions" in a stoma bag. Care homes can get capsules which thicken urine to prevent spillage from bottle...very expensive. In our house lol we use tablets called " biotabs" which neutralise the uric acid and stop it building up in pipes. Used in male urinals. We bought a big tub of 150 years ago and still using them! The link shows out of stock but gives an idea! 


			https://www.amazon.co.uk/Blocks-Ecological-Cleaning-Blocks-Tablets/dp/B0069Q3YTI


----------



## REC (May 12, 2022)

@Debroos you can make your own!








						How to Make Poo Powder - Home Guide Corner
					

Poo Powder is a waste treatment powder that is an odor neutralizer and will gel and solidify any liquid waste to solid format, preventing spills and contact. This powder comes in handy when you are out camping or don’t have access to a toilet and must contain your waste accordingly. The basic...




					homeguidecorner.com


----------



## trevskoda (May 12, 2022)

Debroos said:


> Did the sachets neutralise the smell?


This is the only safe tool for folk when I have been.


----------



## alcam (May 12, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> This is the only safe tool for folk when I have been.View attachment 108607


Which part do you attach to your arrse ?


----------



## Derekoak (May 12, 2022)

Whilst on the subject of poo and the wild...
  The environment is expert at dealing with poo and pee, it has after all got millenia after millenia of experience. The new problems it has to deal with are toilet paper and antibiotics. Toilet paper may " only " be tree, but tree takes a lot longer to break down than pee and poo. Pee is so full of nutrients that if you put it on plants and active soil it will be grabbed very quickly.
I have been back to previous sites I used a month later and carefully excavated. There was no poo visible but the toilet paper was just a bit dirty! Modern toilet paper also has been bleached and maybe coloured. These chemicals will slow the decay of the paper and faintly pollute the environment, much more than the poo. If you have the luxury of sphagnum moss use it! 
Modern people take antibiotics sometimes, these are poisonous to bacteria (obviously) so the environment takes even longer to deal with them. Remember many domestic farm animals are given antibotics routinely, so all that muck spreading may be worse than it smells.
  Now just imagine if you perversely coated your poo with formaldehyde and or detergents and then emptied your cassette behind a rock. It will stay there a long time before it breaks down. The only worse thing you could do is empty it down the wrong manhole. Many manholes just carry storm water to watercourses. When this lot gets untreated to water it pollutes what might be later treated as drinking water. When the nutrients in the pee and poo are released they cause increased algal growth, an algal bloom. These kill fish. The best thing to do with nutrients is spread them on soil,  water should be left pure.
 On the other hand from a human point of view there is a good reason we find poo disgusting. It may have pathogens dangerous to humans. However if it is buried in active soil so it is out of sight of humans, not available to flying insects like house flies that might carry it back onto someone's dinner, and not likely to be encountered by humans in the next month and not going to be washed into a watercourse, then humans are safe from those pathogens.
  Pee does not usually have pathogens, it is after all filtered blood. Poo is very different, it has only been in our guts,  in some ways not really inside us at all.


----------



## mark61 (May 12, 2022)

Been using Bamboo loo roll for a while.


----------



## wildebus (May 12, 2022)

mark61 said:


> Been using Bamboo loo roll for a while.


thanks for sharing that interesting and exciting info.


----------



## mark61 (May 12, 2022)

wildebus said:


> thanks for sharing that interesting and exciting info.


Most welcome


----------



## Fazerloz (May 12, 2022)

mark61 said:


> Been using Bamboo loo roll for a while.


That's handy does it grow  6" a day


----------



## campervanannie (May 12, 2022)

Debroos said:


> Have just been looking at gel powder/sachets for thickening 'substances'. Some were specifically for camping buckets and some for care homes.
> Has anyone tried any of them?
> One or two said could be emptied into toilet but most said to be put in bin. All seem to neutralise smell....


To me that’s going back to using chemicals sawdust is available at


Debroos said:


> Did the sachets neutralise the smell?


is using sachets not defeating the good for the planet issue by adding chemicals to bodily functions?


----------



## campervanannie (May 12, 2022)

Can I just add that dry poo burns really well on a campfire also makes your wood last longer and does not smell when burning.


----------



## Debroos (May 12, 2022)

Robmac said:


> As far as I could tell being in an open canoe. If you PM me your address I could send you a couple to try?


Thanks for the offer.
 I was about to take you up on it and then read campervanannie's post and she is right...they are all chemicals.
Having spent years not using any toilet chemicals in the van, it seems daft to start now!


----------



## trevskoda (May 12, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> Can I just add that dry poo burns really well on a campfire also makes your wood last longer and does not smell when burning.


Hence the old saying im of to drop a log.


----------



## Debroos (May 12, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> Can I just add that dry poo burns really well on a campfire also makes your wood last longer and does not smell when burning.


Do you have a special rack to dry it on?


----------



## campervanannie (May 12, 2022)

Debroos said:


> Do you have a special rack to dry it on?


Nah just chuck it on as long as you have a good hot fire sort of dry as you go.


----------



## alcam (May 12, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> Nah just chuck it on as long as you have a good hot fire sort of *dry as you go*.


Do you not singe anything ?


----------



## Robmac (May 12, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> To me that’s going back to using chemicals sawdust is available at
> 
> is using sachets not defeating the good for the planet issue by adding chemicals to bodily functions?



Apparently they are mineral based and chemical free Annie.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (May 13, 2022)

Adjacent to topic


----------



## trevskoda (May 13, 2022)

If paid well would they feel well flushed at the end of the week, and bog of somewhere nice, unless the weather is crap of course.


----------



## Bigshug (May 13, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> Adjacent to topic


At first glance I thought he was emptying a cassette!


----------



## alcam (May 13, 2022)

Bigshug said:


> At first glance I thought he was emptying a cassette!


Don't look like toilets we have here .
Seemed , surprisingly , labour intensive ?


----------



## Pudsey Bear (May 13, 2022)

Just a visual difference I expect, not much changed since they sorted out the U bend, labour is cheap there.


----------



## mistericeman (May 13, 2022)

alcam said:


> Don't look like toilets we have here .
> Seemed , surprisingly , labour intensive ?


More typically stood on.... Wudu 

Though typically Western toilets aren't made terribly differently as far as the making is concerned.


----------



## Lee (May 13, 2022)

Who'd of thought 158 posts about toilets


----------



## trevskoda (May 13, 2022)

Lee said:


> Who'd of thought 158 posts about toilets


Well just shows you never get tired of them.


----------



## Lee (May 14, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Well just shows you never get tired of them.View attachment 108635


Now that's novel but do you think it will catch on.


----------



## alcam (May 14, 2022)

Lee said:


> Who'd of thought 158 posts about toilets


Time for immodium


----------



## trevskoda (May 14, 2022)

Lee said:


> Now that's novel but do you think it will catch on.


Prevents skiddies.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (May 14, 2022)

mark61 said:


> Been using Bamboo loo roll for a while.


Is that for when you've had a really stiff sh1t?


----------



## Richard Wasteney (May 28, 2022)

wildebus said:


> I have seen comments from folk who end up parking next to a SOG-fitted camper and they don't seem to agree with the "no smells at all" idea!   I don't know if it is down to the installation or is just basically transferring any odours from one place to another?


If you’re stood next to the exhaust I expect looking at it scientifically the worst it could be is walking next to someone that’s let one go! There is a simple charcoal filter but to be honest I guess the odour clean up is marginal. The person that complained must have been parked really close to smell anything lol


----------



## Pudsey Bear (May 28, 2022)

Had a van with a SOG once, better inside the van, not so much outside, A filter might help if it's changed often but who does?  and how often? in reality, it's an open sewer.


----------



## mistericeman (May 28, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> Had a van with a SOG once, better inside the van, not so much outside, A filter might help if it's changed often but who does?  and how often? in reality, it's an open sewer.


An open 'wet sewer' can be pretty nasty 

However a dry toilet is nothing like a wet sewer


----------



## Pudsey Bear (May 28, 2022)

Of course, but I was continuing the SOG saga.


----------



## Bigshug (May 28, 2022)

Richard Wasteney said:


> If you’re stood next to the exhaust I expect looking at it scientifically the worst it could be is walking next to someone that’s let one go! There is a simple charcoal filter but to be honest I guess the odour clean up is marginal. The person that complained must have been parked really close to smell anything lol


I used to tent camp, and can remember having a motorhome on the next pitch which must have had a sog fitted. We definitely noticed when they used the toilet, so much so that every time they used the toilet I would exclaim at the top of my voice ” oh my god they’re sh***ing again,what do these people eat??
   They could not look me in the eye again after that


----------

